# deeply recessed floor outlets?



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

Help from the electrical guys, please.

Are there floor outlet covers that set the receptacle deep enough into the floor box to allow something to be plugged in and still have a top that will close? Existing boxes are the 5 or 6 " deep drum type set in the slab, so they are deep enough, just can't seem to find the trim insert and decorative plate for this. This is a total renovation that was previously gutted, so I never saw the pre existing covers, but the HO insists that she was able to plug into them and close the covers before.

Thanks


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I think you need to find out what kind of box is there now find out if that manufacturer still makes or stocks matching floor receptacles for that particuliar box. If not, call an electrician and have it upgraded. You can never be too safe when it comes to electrical work.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Agreed. These are very brand specific. You might have to take one apart to look for a brand or a UL File Number tag or something that you can use to find out who made these. Maybe even post a few good pictures on some electrician sites. You're in a real tough spot. particularly if you are the one who lost the trims.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Agreed. These are very brand specific. You might have to take one apart to look for a brand or a UL File Number tag or something that you can use to find out who made these. Maybe even post a few good pictures on some electrician sites. You're in a real tough spot. particularly if you are the one who lost the trims.


Will try to find a brand name moulded into the box. To me it is just a generic drum type box, I even see them at the big box, but all the covers that I can find hold the receptacle high, and the lid must stay open when something is plugged in. Unfortunately the old covers went when the wood floors were removed by the swarms of "demolition locusts" that decended on the area after that little incident we had here called Katrina. I really would not be surprised to find that this woman is just swearing that she had another "fantasy" item before the storm. It would not be the first thing that she "positively knew she had", but I positively know she did not because the previously existing setup, whether cabinet configuration, plumbing supply locations, or electrical supply locations would not be compatable.

Thanks.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

Magnettica said:


> I think you need to find out what kind of box is there now find out if that manufacturer still makes or stocks matching floor receptacles for that particuliar box. If not, call an electrician and have it upgraded. You can never be too safe when it comes to electrical work.


The problem here is not related to needing a modern upgrade, the house is less than 8 years old, it is probably more a problem of a very brand specific thing as suggested. Or another of the HO "fantasy items"..see my comment for Mdshunk. 

Our electrician is also looking into this, but probably not with much effort, as he and the HO have has several disagreements about things, like his placement of outlets, especially in the end panels of the kitchen island, where she once again could not accept the fact that one was required there by code, whether she liked it or not.

thanks for the input, will look for moulded name in box, obviously any stuck on name tag is long gone.


----------



## macmikeman (Sep 12, 2005)

My bet is that it is probably a Hubbel or a Carlon if it is round, and only 8 years old. And if it is either, you will most likely have good luck finding a replacement for it. But anyway Magnettica is right, get a licenced spark for this job, not for a diy type.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

troubleseeker said:


> especially in the end panels of the kitchen island, where she once again could not accept the fact that one was required there by code, whether she liked it or not.


You know, if you and the homeowner could prove to the inspector that the required receptacle is life threatening, he could possibly not require you to put it there.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

Only have legit licensensed electricians do our work. He just has a lack of ambition to do anything above and beyond what he has done (Nothing is wrong with the quality of his work or the materials he used), for the same reason as every person who worked on this job, no one in any trade did anything that this woman did not whine about. All these guys are regulars for us for ten years or more, we do top end jobs and they have been around for so long because they are good craftsman. Woman is just a habitual complainer.


----------



## RobertWilber (Mar 5, 2006)

what's the big deal about the plug sticking up anyway?
Is she cutting the wire off and relying on Tesla's ghost to make things work?


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

RobertWilber said:


> what's the big deal about the plug sticking up anyway?
> Is she cutting the wire off and relying on Tesla's ghost to make things work?


Purely like I said before, she is just a whining, never satisfied pain in the ass.:furious:


----------

